

How to Use NPM as a Build Tool - Keithamus
http://blog.keithcirkel.co.uk/how-to-use-npm-as-a-build-tool/

======
edraferi
It's too bad that the other thread[1] is blowing up with so many people
missing the second half of the essay.

Keith - you might want to edit the opening paragraph of your first post[2] to
include your point that you recommend NPM over Grunt/Gulp and add link to the
second post. Without this component of the argument, the first article can be
misinterpreted as whining / click bait

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721078)
[2] [http://blog.keithcirkel.co.uk/why-we-should-stop-using-
grunt...](http://blog.keithcirkel.co.uk/why-we-should-stop-using-grunt/)

------
mcrider
Very interesting, I never really noticed the scripts section in package.json.
I realize its all the same underneath, but does this give you the same speed
benefits as Gulp? Or do gulp's streams (which I admit to having a loose
understanding of) manage everything for your in a more performant way?

------
sitnik
Great post.

